# Best way to cook cobia



## 4wahoo850 (Jul 16, 2012)

Went snapper fishing Sunday and caught a surprise cobia. What are some good ways to cook this log?


----------



## Lingfisher613 (Nov 12, 2013)

grilled wrapped with bacon and glazed with teryaki sauce


----------



## grumpy old man (Dec 20, 2009)

cut fish into 3/4 inch thick steaks, melt butter and add blackening seasons,(a lot).dredge fish in the mixture and blacken outside on cast iron skillet, as hot as possible. watch the sides of the steaks . when they turn white half way, flip them and cook about 30 secs on the other side. remove from heat. fish will be spicey and moist. serve with corn on the cob and cole slaw, and your favorite beverage. thats how i keep in shape-ROUND!!


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

Cobia sashimi is FANTASTIC, no need to cook!

My favorite way to cook cobia is on the grill. I personally like a spicy/smokey/citrus fish. I season with a pinch of Tony's or any other cajun seasoning. Add some cayenne, lime juice and grill over hickory chunks. Make sure it gets a little smokey. I dont flip the fish. Its so GOOD and JUICY.

Fried cobia is actually pretty hard to beat too!


----------



## Hook (Oct 2, 2007)

on the grill , Lemon and butter. It is too good of a fish to hide it's taste. Do not over cook it and you will enjoy!:thumbup:


----------



## fishnbuds (Nov 1, 2011)

I like to cut into steaks add salt and pepper and coat with olive oil and cook on a hot gas grill. The hotter the grill the better.


----------



## gator7_5 (Oct 4, 2007)

Try a good ceviche recipe! Cobia Ceviche is incredible.

Here's a quick example

http://fox10tv.com/2014/04/15/lemonfishcobia-ceviche/


----------



## stauty trout (Jul 19, 2012)

If you want to fry it try to dip it in lemon juice then batter and fry

or hot sauce (preferably crystals)


----------



## WAHOOU39 (Jan 14, 2008)

Cut some into fingers and soak in Crystal Hot Sauce for 30 - 45 minutes....dredge in Zatarain's Fish Fry....fry to golden brown.....drain and hit the fingers with la squeeze of lemon juice.....none mo' better!


----------



## foxtrotuniform (Nov 11, 2013)

The best way to cook a cobia is *FRESH.* It isn't the same after it sees the freezer.


----------



## lowprofile (Jan 6, 2013)

JD7.62 said:


> Cobia sashimi is FANTASTIC, no need to cook!
> 
> 
> 
> Fried cobia is actually pretty hard to beat too!


 YES! these two! Sashimi the first night and fried for the next 3 days. depending on how many its feeding.


----------



## Redtracker (Dec 28, 2011)

Like this....


----------



## Biller48 (Oct 1, 2008)

JD7.62 said:


> Cobia sashimi is FANTASTIC, no need to cook!
> 
> My favorite way to cook cobia is on the grill. I personally like a spicy/smokey/citrus fish. I season with a pinch of Tony's or any other cajun seasoning. Add some cayenne, lime juice and grill over hickory chunks. Make sure it gets a little smokey. I dont flip the fish. Its so GOOD and JUICY.
> 
> Fried cobia is actually pretty hard to beat too!


Freeze a tenderloin, then as it thaws, sashimi style, with wasabi and soy, thin sliced, dip and enjoy. Other than that, grill or deep fry nuggets. MONEY!!!!!


----------



## SHunter (Jun 19, 2009)

Grill, saute, or bake with a little real butter. The flavor of fresh cobia is so good that you don't need to hid the taste.


----------



## mekell (Sep 27, 2007)

*Ideas*

Great ideas... The most important thing about getting the BEST taste from Cobia is the prep. Any hint of red meat left will detract from the taste. People who say they don't like Cobia usually didn't prep it correctly.


----------



## ghost95 (May 4, 2009)

Poached in olive oil.

Lightly salt and pepper the steaks.
Lay a fresh sprig of rosemary on the bottom of a glass baking dish.
Lay the fish on top of those.
Put more rosemary around the fish.
Place thin lemmon slices on top of the fish.
Add capers to the dish.

Now for the weird part.

Completly cover the fish with olive oil. Submerge it. 
Bake at 200* to 225* for about 20 to 30 min. 

Remove from the oil and drain.

It is awesome. The fish realy shines in this dish. This works great with any firm white fish.
You don't want the oil to get so hot it begins to fry the fish. 
This way believe it or not the fish does not retain the oil. It's just juicy and tender.


----------

